# san dimas stage race



## Kemmelberg (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm traveling from the Midwest to L.A. at the end of March and was thinking about doing the San Dimas stage race. Good race? How tough are the climbs? I would race Masters. I'm trying to figure out how early you need to register. Does the race hit its field limit for masters (100)? Any other thoughts or comments on the race would be appreciated; I've never raced in southern California.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

This will be my first time at the race too, though i do ride up there all the time. The time trial is 6 mile of uphill at about 3-5%, nothing too steep. Crit is pretty safe. RR has some nice hills in it.


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

the TT is only 3.8 mile unless they changed it -- bottom part of GMR...


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*San Dimas Stage Race*



Kemmelberg said:


> I'm traveling from the Midwest to L.A. at the end of March and was thinking about doing the San Dimas stage race. Good race? How tough are the climbs? I would race Masters. I'm trying to figure out how early you need to register. Does the race hit its field limit for masters (100)? Any other thoughts or comments on the race would be appreciated; I've never raced in southern California.


SoCal Velo's SDSR page....


----------

